# Vox Tonelab LE



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I got one. Took advantage of L&M's 6 mo. no interest days. I'll give you a report in a few weeks. But right now, I'm having more fun than Homer Simpson at an All-You-Can-Eat BBQ Pork Buffet. :rockon2:

I'm running it through my Roland BC30 Blues Cube clean channel with everything set to noon. Just moving through the presets right now.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep us updated, I've always been intrigued by Milkman's thoughts on them. I'm thinking of picking up something like this too. I do have an old Boss se-50 and it's pretty good for delays etc but I need something a little newer for a pickup and go type situation and for practicing at night when everyone is sleeping (all my amps are tube so no headphone jacks for me).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Right now my fingers are getting raw. And I'm only half way through the presets. I still barely have any idea what I'm doing with this, but it sure is fun. 100x better than my Line6 GuitarPort - though it is a completely different animal and does have some advantages. 

I'm going to get another beer to numb fingers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I made my first sound patch - a very simple one. Tweed Deluxe 1x12, with spring reverb and a tube screamer. Right now I'd give it a B. Just a minor bit of tweaking to do. So far the Roland Blues Cube seems to be working well enough for this. This means I have to go out get a power amp/monitor like the earth is coming to end or something.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I only just put together a quick patch using the "Boutique Clean" amp model which supposed to be based on an amp made by the guy who also built the "Overdrive Special" This is a VERY nice clean. Full, no eardrum razing icepick treble. Again, very nice.

Is it OK to say 'Dxmble' on this forum.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Is it OK to say 'Dxmble' on this forum.


Do you _really_ have to ask? 

Glad to hear you are bonding with the Tonelab. I owned one for about 1 month but did not bond with it. At the time, I did not have an amp with a decent clean channel, so I was using mostly headphones... maybe that was one of the issues. I found the layout and operation in general more intuitive than the Line6 equivalent.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dr_iggi said:


> Do you _really_ have to ask?


Well, if you have ever been on the TGP (TheGearPage) It's almost like spelling out Jehovah to some. Quite the ongoing topic



dr_iggi said:


> Glad to hear you are bonding with the Tonelab. I owned one for about 1 month but did not bond with it. At the time, I did not have an amp with a decent clean channel, so I was using mostly headphones... maybe that was one of the issues. I found the layout and operation in general more intuitive than the Line6 equivalent.


The Tonelab is describe as warmer than the Line6 or Boss equivalents. The Boss Blues Cube is a warm analog amp. I find that the Tweed, Early Marshall and Dxmble models work quite well. I have not done much work with the pedals and other effects other than a touch of spring or studio reverb. If I ever get around to jamming with the other bunch of old fogies that have a hard time getting their butts of the can in the morning, I might get a power amp like the Tech21 Power Engine.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Right now, I'm fooling around with amp/cab models, plus a bit of studio reverb. The Bassman/4x10 tweed cab works very well with my strat. The BF models are OK, if a bit thin - the 2x10 cab sounds better than the 2x12. I haven't really worked with the Marshall and Mesa models. The boutique (read Dxmble) clean and OD have more body than the others, though the Bassman is very close. 

The amp/cab models setting for the strat, do not work as well with the Hamer P90 Special. I'll have to tweak the settings and save separate programs for this axe. 

The MIJ Epi Riviera (not minis, full HBs - '57s) is set up with flat wound jazz strings. The boutique clean works every well with this. Haven't really tried anything else.

I also ran the Tonelab through the little Vox Pathfinder 15R. Just because they are both have the name Vox, does not mean they work well together. The Roland Blues Cube not only kills the Pathfinder, it totally stomps it right into the ground. Only a couple of amp/cab models worked with the Pathfinder (barely) - the rest infinitely sucked.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Try an amp/cab set up for the Hamer P90. Used a Tweed Super sim with a touch of reverb. Drive at four, treble at six, cranked everything else. Added some 'Tube OD' pedal. Talk about mean and nasty and snarly. Oh yeah.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cool robert- ive been using a pod a lot lately, and milkmans opinion on these tonelabs holds a lot of sway with me, im pretty interested. but im not really in need of anything too flexible, im sort of a 3 or 4 good tones kinda guy- seems like this would be huge overkill for my needs. but if it can cop a better tweed tone than my pod....:smile:
i really like just plugging in to record or practice- if i use an amp, by the time my tubes are warmed up ive got people knocking on my door looking for a party. i really hate that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*ToneLab Le Editor*

I haven't even thought about the recording part of this thing yet. And likely won't for a while. Again, it might be overkill for just four or five good tones,... but maybe not.

Anyway, I now have it interfaced with the computer so I can use the Vox ToneLab LE Editor. The ToneLab has midi-in and midi-out jacks. My sound card has only one midi jack. So I wondered, "Is there such a thing as a USB MIDI Interface?"

Well, Great Googley-Moogley, as Howlin' Wolf and Frank Zappa once said. The Roland EDIROL UM-1ex USB Midi Interface. Cost me $39 +tx. I can now edit the patches in realtime. This makes for much more convient, easier and faster editing of patches. It is much more of a tweaker's delight now. Right now it is set up to use my desktop, but I have this laptop that hasn't been used in a while. I could use it as a dedicated ToneLab Editor. 

This moving to the Dark Side has been fun so far. I just hope I don't have a run-in with the,.... Tube Amp Inquistion (cue augmented 9th fanfare music)


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I got mine today!!Brand new Vox Tonelab LE in the box and...!All i have to say is,verrry nice job from Vox's guys and it's one of my best purchases to date!!!!!!No regrets!!!!Hope you have fun with yours!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side.:rockon::food-smiley-004:sdsre


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I tweaked this Bassman patch using my strat, and then I plugged in my MIJ Epi Riviera from the late 70s. It's got Gibson '57s and Thomastik Jazz Swing Series Flatwound Lights (lls). Wow. Talk about a smooth crunch! Add some light distortion and you get some major CRUNCH!

This thing is fun!!!


----------

